# Print head alignment techniques using Epson 4880 systems?



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

So one of the things that bothers me about one of my current printers is the fact that it cannot print in bi-directional mode. Why? Well, I think it has something to do with the fact that the print head has never been properly aligned, but I don't know. I have found that the Epson utility contains a "print head alignment" feature that can be used to auto-align the print head, but I find that it is not very effective.

The auto-alignment process prints a few lines of pattern to try and register the print, but it can only read half of the lines; since half of the channels have white ink in them, I don't think this process is able to read the white ink for the alignment routine. I have tried other things, including cutting strips of black paper, taping them to some white paper in an alternating fashion (so that the lines print black, white, black, white, etc), and then using that to do the alignment test - this did not seem to work.

Basically, if I put a dark media down, it won't be able to read the dark ink, and if I put a light media down, it won't be able to read the white ink! Either way, it seems like half of the nozzles wouldn't get aligned..... Anyways, any help would be appreciated! Any techniques that you guys use to "dial in" your Epson 4880 print head would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! The printer works great, but I am tired of printing in unidirectional mode all the time.......... I have a potential solution, but it involves draining the white ink from my machine, filling it with dual CMYK, doing a series of alignment routines, then loading the white ink back in.... Seems like too much work, in case it isn't even successful. We had a print head replaced a month or two ago, and I don't think it was ever properly dialed in for our printer.

Oh, and if the conversation gets a little heated or off topic, as it often does on these forums, I won't get mad and kick you guys out of my thread.... Just try and be respectful as you are biting each others' heads off.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Give me a call and I will walk you through the alignment manually.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

use a transparency sheet to print your alignment pattern.

Our techs use a sheet of clear plexiglass which they can then wipe clean and use again.

I would not do an auto align, it really doesn't work too well and in fact can throw the alignment out even more.

Doing a proper alignment on a 4880 based printer can take some time, machines that are seriously out of alignment can take a good 1-2 hours to get back again.

It is important that you get some professional help to guide you through the process as it can easily be aligned incorrect.

One tip, make sure the platen height is always set correct when doing an alignment test print.

Hope this helps

Regards
Jerry 
DTG Digital


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello Justin,

The Bi-directional alignment is based on the head height from the media and even very small changes to the distance between the head and the media will put the bi-directional alignment off.

Its an issue that occurs in large format printing due to the big changes in media thickness.

The large format machines seem to handle this better as they are built typically with a minimum of 2mm from the media while an Epson is deisgner with a maximum of 2mm from the media.
The big problem is that even if you do getthis setup, any change to the height of the shirt board and your bi-directional alignment needs to be redone.

Good luck with your quest and I will be interested to read how you get on.

Best regards

-David


----------

